# Getty Center, Los Ángeles



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*Gracias por los comments*

Perup: Sí, realmente que la pasé muy bien, aunque fuera por un par de horas...me alegro que hayas disfrutado del paseo virtual. 

JBlock: El 405 es realmente pesado, siempre está lleno, yo sólo manejo por un pequeño segmento camino a la UCLA, pero siempre me atoro ahí. 

Kametza: ¿Sabías que ese señor estaba en sus 60s en ese retrato? Tenía muy buenas piernas, es que fue bailarín, pero también dicen que comía en exceso, tenía 300 chefs (te lo juro, información del guía), y era tan alto como ancho. Así que el retrato estaba un poquito 'ajustado', jaja. 

Y pues, ya una aprende a no salir en las fotos, después se velan. Hay que cuidarse de los espejos, jaja. 

Saludos a todos...


----------



## AussieTank (Jul 5, 2007)

CessTenn said:


> Si esos "monumentos" los hubieran colocado alrededor de algun museo peruano, los tildarian de huachafos



jajaja si pues, tienes que ponerlos en algun museo de arte contemporanea , pero en un museo prehispanico o de arte colonial , parecen huachafos.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Interesante museo. Gracias por las fotos Canelita .


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Gracias a ti, Fedox, por visitar el thread. 

Muchos saludos...


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

WAU CANELITA :banana: recien veo este thread xP esta buenisisismo :banana: Estan rebuenas las fotos  Ese museo esta re bueno :banana: me gusto mucho la distribucion del complejo al igual que su excelentisisma ubicacion  lñas panoramicas tbn estan re cheveres :banana:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Sorry, Trick, te hubiera pasado la voz via PM--casi te lo ibas a perder porque el thread no pegó mucho, se estaba hundiendo en el abismooooo...jajaja.

Tomé muchas fotos pensando que a los compañeros arquitectos les interesaría ver los edificios desde varios ángulos. Pero este museo es realmente una de las mejores cosas que tiene Los Ángeles, y lo mejor es que es gratis, accesible para todas las personas. 

Qué bien que te gustó...¡muchos saludos! :wave:


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

Felicitaciones Canelita, el contenido del thread es excelente, y la presentación sobresaliente! 20!!!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

OmarPERU said:


> Felicitaciones Canelita, el contenido del thread es excelente, y la presentación sobresaliente! *20!!!*


Uy ahora es con nota!!!!


----------



## OmarPERU (Jun 25, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> Uy ahora es con nota!!!!


jajaja! Canelita tiene el primer puesto en la clase de Incrascapers! :lol:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Canelita tu thread sta bakan ... x lo q he podido ver ... ya q la pc se me lentejea un poko ya q son muxas fotos .... creo q lo mirare x partes para no empalagarme jejeje.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Gracias, Omar, por visitar el thread y por la nota, ya no ya, ¡jajaja¡ Andrew, sorry que las fotos son muchas, es que es difícil escoger, la próxima vez a ver si las achico o le cambio los pixeles...¡saludos a todos!


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Canelita said:


> Sorry, Trick, te hubiera pasado la voz via PM--casi te lo ibas a perder porque el thread no pegó mucho, se estaba hundiendo en el abismooooo...jajaja.
> 
> Tomé muchas fotos pensando que a los compañeros arquitectos les interesaría ver los edificios desde varios ángulos. Pero este museo es realmente una de las mejores cosas que tiene Los Ángeles, y lo mejor es que es gratis, accesible para todas las personas.
> 
> Qué bien que te gustó...¡muchos saludos! :wave:


jeje zep a veces no me fijo en los threads que estan en la primera parte de Incascrapers xP y me los pierdo u.u pero justo ayer me puse a verlo y encontre su bonito thread :banana: ya lo dije son rebuans las fotos :banana:


----------



## antonio323 (Jul 18, 2007)

Te quedó hermoso este thread Canelita, este lugar es muy lindo y con eso de que la entrada es gratis que bien.

:hi:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

¡Hola, Antonio! Gracias por la visita y por tus comentarios, me alegro que te haya gustado el thread. 

Cuídate--Canelita


----------

